# Considering An Optivisor - Feedback?



## Rainfollower (Oct 6, 2006)

My eyes not being what they were 20 years ago I'm considering purchasing an Optivisor for small detailed modeling work. I see they are available in multiple focal lengths, from 20 inches down to four inches. I'm assuming that something in the 20" to 14" range would provide the most comfort and keep me from hunching over the workbench too closely.

Do any of you have recommendations for focal length or other experiences you'd care to relate? I'm also looking at getting the magnifying loupe attachment and possibly the LED light attachment.

Thanks!

-Rainfollower (Mike)


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

R.F.,

Mostly I get by with natural talent, in that I'm nearsighted and can focus on very small details without any optical aids. However, when the occasion calls for it I'll use an olde Optivisor I inherited from my Dad. I'm not sure what the focal length is, and it doesn't have a built-in LED - but it works for me. I also have a pair of drug-store reading glasses, which I think are +3.50. On my workbench is an inexpensive goose neck lamp that allows me to illuminate pretty much any crevice that needs painting. Whether your magnifier has its own light source or you provide an external one, good lighting is a must if you want to build good models.

Now to answer your question: I think your best bet would be to find an Optivisor (or similar) dealer and ask to try the item out to see which lenses work best for you. Failing that, I believe Optivisor makes a magnifier with interchangeable lenses that would allow you to customize the focal length to suit your needs.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I have one with the built in LED lights.
Never use them.
The thing is too heavy to be comfortable when the batteries are installed.

I also never use the loop attachment. (actually took it off to keep it from flopping around)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You can also combine the visor with magnifier reading glasses. Sometimes I'll have on a pair of reading glasses, plus a pair of flip-up clip-on reading glasses, PLUS the visor. I can almost make out small details then!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Been using one for years now (ever since I turned 40 and I couldn't focus on small details up close). I'd be lost without it, but it does take a little while to get used to so be patient.

Tory


----------



## gman223 (Feb 16, 2010)

Love mine, lot of things I couldn't do without it. I have a couple different lenses for it, but to be honest I usually use the highest mag which has the shortest focal length and sometimes reading glasses under that. 
Don't have the loupe or led, I use a movable light.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I glued a jeweler's loupe to a pair of old USAF "birth control" glasses and it works just fine.
Jeff


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I love my opti-visors and ever since I started using them several years ago, my detail work has improved probably 50%. I don't remember what magnification they are (I threw away the box when I first got them) and they don't have a built in lamp, but I think you'll be amazed at how much they help with painting and sub-assemblies.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I believe this is a tool you just have to get use to, like eye glasses.

The posts here seem to be eithwr I have one and rarely use it or 
I have one and use it all the time!

I'm in the have one but rarely use group. I don't use mine because its uncomfortable on my head and clumsy to use.

Maybe buy a cheap HF version and if you think it shows promise spring for the brand name version.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Rainfollower said:


> My eyes not being what they were 20 years ago I'm considering purchasing an Optivisor for small detailed modeling work. I see they are available in multiple focal lengths, from 20 inches down to four inches. I'm assuming that something in the 20" to 14" range would provide the most comfort and keep me from hunching over the workbench too closely.
> 
> Do any of you have recommendations for focal length or other experiences you'd care to relate? I'm also looking at getting the magnifying loupe attachment and possibly the LED light attachment.
> 
> ...


Which one is mostly based on your working distance from the piece. This guy made a brief video that explains how to choose the right one based on your work habits. 




Donegan Optical is the maker of the "Optivisor" and they have a chart that you can refer to here: http://www.doneganoptical.com/products/optivisor

I work in electronics manufacturing and use an Optivisor for that work as well as for modelling details. Optivisors have glass lenses instead of plastic ones which are prone to scratching. The headband adjusts easily and is sturdy. You get what you pay for. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## markcan (Jan 28, 2013)

My eyesight has deteriorated to the point where I couldn't do much modeling if not for my OptiVisor. I even use it to read the fine print on spray cans and the like. But the best part is that it makes me look like a mad scientist. A dorky one, but still...


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I've been using mine for years and I have the 6 LED lights and they are a great addition ..... a little heavy but it works, also my wife uses it to trim our dogs toenails as not to cut the quick. Karl


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Getting old is not for sissies!

I've had to use both glasses AND the magnifier thingy I got from somewhere about 25 years ago, that came with 3 different powers of lenses. Being that I do mostly HO scale steam loco's and handrail laden cabooses where you have to drill precision holes with a #80 twist drill its a requirement just to see. I also have a window in the hobby rom that faces south so I have sunlight in the afternoons to help as well.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Y3a said:


> Getting old is not for sissies!
> 
> I've had to use both glasses AND the magnifier thingy I got from somewhere about 25 years ago, that came with 3 different powers of lenses. Being that I do mostly HO scale steam loco's and handrail laden cabooses where you have to drill precision holes with a #80 twist drill its a requirement just to see. I also have a window in the hobby rom that faces south so I have sunlight in the afternoons to help as well.


Having quality lighting is a big portion of how well we see and imo sunlight provides the best illumination for clarity. Since I often model at night I also have ring light magnifiers along with a halogen task light.


----------



## markcan (Jan 28, 2013)

Spockr said:


> This guy made a brief video that explains how to choose the right one based on your work habits.


Patton Oswalt is right. I had (have) a DA-5 I use most of the time, and thought getting a DA-10 would be even better so I put it on my Christmas list. It's great for REALLY CLOSE-UP work, but I have to hold it about two inches from my face. So it's good once in a while, not so good for regular use. Plus it unnecessarily feeds the OCD need to get...every...tiny...bit...right.


----------



## Rainfollower (Oct 6, 2006)

Thank you Spockr for the video link and everyone for their input, it's been very helpful!


----------

